# Computer savvy people-I need you!



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I want to suprise my 9 YO with one of the teeny netbooks for Christmas. I'd like to be under $300.00. I've researched some brands, and I even looked up some of the terminology with Ram, Ghz, etc and my head is spinning. I'm thinking about the Gateway Lt2001u 10.1. I've also looked at the Acer Aspire (mixed reviews), and Asus. Please help the clueless (me) make a sound decision. :Cry:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have owned five Gateway computers but this last one will probably be my last. I don't know whether it has anything to do with Acer acquiring them, but the quality of this last one leaves a lot to be desired. Personally I wouldn't buy an Acer since I've heard from people that you sometimes get a good one, other times not so much. Personally, whenever I buy any big item, especially electronics, I rely heavily on user reviews. They're the ones who have experience with it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm no help at all but may want to check with Consumer Reports.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have had bad luck with Compaq and Toshiba, but the Dell one has lasted a long time. I don't know what price range it's in, though. My 12 yr old son has completely crashed his 2 desktop computers in 2 years because he goes to game hack sites. We'll see how long that Dell laptop lasts now.....On a side note, if you are interested in parent control software, I can find out what we use. We've been through a few expensive ones and finally settled on a free one that seems to work. The other day my son was using mine (with no controls) at a game hack site, and up popped a huge picture of a naked girl and ....i won't say anymore. It was terrible!!!!!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I would like to know about the free parental control software! 
Right now we have dial up, so my kids aren't very interested in going to various sites. 
But when we upgrade to wireless (hopefully soon!) they'll be busy surfing I'm sure...
We've gotten Dell computers in the past and have had good luck, but I think we are going to get a Mac...soon. 
DH makes fun movies, and that seems to be the best way to go, from my research.
And I've heard that there are no virus problems with a Mac.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Take a look at Asus. They make some of the best.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I have been doing alot of research on computers lately,too. We have always had Dell and have had good luck. I know they have a small laptop in lots of bright colors that a 9 yo would probably love. I think it is around 399.00-not sure- it could be less. But if I remember right, it doesn't have anyplace to insert a disc. I know my husband got several for his techs to use and a computer guy had to come out and integrate the computers because you couldn't load software directly. To me this would be a big drawback!!
I am looking at switching to a Mac. I am planning on doing alot more with digital art and like their screens much better. Their laptops (and computers in general) are much more expensive. Not sure I'd get one for a 9 yo. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*If you buy a desktop model for the same price...*

You can get a much faster computer that will allow you to play sophisticated games. On Fryes.com there is a great desktop for $350 my techie husband says.

A laptop in that price range is only good for internet...too slow for much else.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Renee, we just started using the free plan, OpenDNS Basic (Free), and it works well. The site is 
http://www.opendns.com

The best part is that it doesn't slow the speed down. We have also used NetNanny, which really slowed things down and CyberPatrol. Good luck with the computer. Maybe they'll be some good Black Friday sales
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks guys-I knew I could count on you! 
Well, I've spent hours on this and the fog is lifting a bit. Here's the thing-I think she's only going to use it to go on her websites like American Girl and Poptropica, email her little pals and maybe play some of her dvd's and games. I know the netbooks don't have a dvd drive and I would have to buy an external one that plugs in to the usb port. I read tons of reviews. Acer-you either get a really good one or a clunker-so pass on that one. Asus-I have read great things and it's in the running-thanks Daniel. Wal Mart has a MSI Wind little netbook for $285. I looked at the reviews and a large majority really thinks it's great. So, I MAY go for that or the Asus. Jocelyn-I'm going to check into the Dells that are different colors and she woud like that-thanks. Linda-I'll check out that website. You're so lucky to have a techie husband! What does he think about the MSI brand-hit or miss? Anyone have any experience with that one? I'd love to see a Mac myself-maybe someday... I'm treating this purchase like buying her a DSI on steroids. I definitely expect it to become antiquated in a few years. When she's ready to do more for school and such-we'll look into a more capable laptop. Gina-thanks for the parental control info. She is only allowed to go on the sites saved to her favorites. She is not allowed to seach the web-I have to do it for her. She knows that's the law of the land. The BX on base has a Gateway netbook for $199. on black Friday, but I don't know if I want to risk my life attempting to acquire one. Thanks again everyone.
I'll check back.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes but if you get a Mac there is less of a chance of getting a virus. (You know the sites she goes to but what about the ones her friends use)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't done any research into this, but my husband is pretty "techy", and chose Eee PC's for both of our boys, which I believe are ASUS machines. We got the 9" size. I think they come loaded with Open Office, but we switched them over to Windows XP, since we have a site license for it, and everyone is familiar with it. My husband recently bought another one that he and I can trade off using. I travel fairly frequently lecturing, and it's nice to be able to put my PowerPoint programs on such a small machine when I'm dealing with airports. I don't use it at home, but I'm impressed with what a versatile little tool it is. 

Both boys used to have lap tops, but prefer these because of the MUCH longer battery life.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Beth,
Does she have a DSi?? Cause she can access the internet on that if you have wireless capability. 
Good luck in your decision!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I love electronics! I was devastated when Circuit City went out of business. I would clothes shop at Talbots and then go to Circuit City for my gadget fix. I do a new laptop every two years (sometimes less). My first computer was a dinosaur IBM, next came a Mac, then I went to a windows environment and owned three Dells, all of these were desk tops. I bought my first laptop probably 8 years ago. It was a HP and back then the displays were wretched. Since then I have owned a Sony Vaio, another HP, and a Toshiba. I use the HP at our main home and I do like it alot. Dh also has a HP laptop. The Toshiba I bought for my get away house. It was inexpensive (less than 600) and I love it. Consumer reports is a great way to research the various models. If it is going to be used primarily for surfing the web you can get away with a less expensive model.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Renee-she does have a dsi-I forgot honestly about the wifi capability. I read that it's dreadfully slow-do you or your kids surf the web on it? Definitely something to chew on. I'm always one of those people who never uses any electronic device to it's full capability. I went to look at a few netbooks today -jeez those things sure are cute as a button. They are pretty much all the same as far as memory, processor, etc. I looked at a few inexpensive laptops and looked at Macs. Macs are really cool but soo pricey. The little Disney Eee netbook was cute. Still looking though. Holly-thanks-I'll check out the little Toshiba too.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i have a dell mini 9 netbook, works great and no problems with it so far.
i think you can buy refurbs from dell also.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Just got an email from Dell that netbooks would be $198.00 on Black Friday-just thought I'd pass it along!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I own an Acer Aspire One that I got at Costco for $299 last Spring. It is wonderful for travel. It isn't the fastest PC but it's got XP and does exactly what I bought it for...email and Ebay :becky: Two of my flt attendant girlfriends bought one on my recommendation and just love them! I am sitting on my living room with it on my lap right now typing this. I have wireless in my home and it's perfect for taking to other rooms to do work and play. I did upgrade to a bigger battery and it can run for hours unplugged.


----------

